# See Ogge und Umgebung



## Mendener (27. Juni 2010)

Hi!!!

Ende September fahre ich mit einem Bekannten nach Norwegen zum See Ogge.

Der Plan war eigentlich Hecht und Barsch ... doch haben wir inzwischen erfahren, das der See hauptsächlich einen sehr guten Salmoniden Bestand hat. Vor Ort haben wir natürlich ein Boot ... bzgl. der Planung habe ich noch einige Fragen:

Hat jemand Erfahrung an dem See???
Wie ist der Hecht- und Barschbestand im Ogge See?
Wie schwer ist es die Fische zu finden in dem See (Hechte, Forellen, Barsche)?
Welche Gewässer sollte man in der Gegend noch befischen??? 

Wenn ich mir die Karte ansehe, schreit es doch bei den ganzen Inseln nach Hecht ;+

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt, da eine Woche schnell vorbei ist ... 

Gruß Mendener


----------



## SarahN2010 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Ogge und Umgebung*

[FONT=&quot]Für den See braucht man eine Lizenz. Man kann eine Eintagesangellizenz für das gesamte Otra Flusssystem (inkl. See) erwerben. In den letzten Jahren sind die Fische immer größer geworden und man kann Exemplare von über einem Kilo fangen. [/FONT]


----------



## Mendener (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: See Ogge und Umgebung*

Hi,

das mit der Lizenz ist mir bekannt.

Kannst du mir denn mehr zum Thema Hecht verraten?
Wie schaut es an den anderen Seen aus? Lohnt es sich? Wie sind die Fischbestände?

Gerne auch per PN, falls du Informationen nicht öffentlich machen möchtest.

Danke, Gruß Mendener


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: See Ogge und Umgebung*

Ich war selbst vor Jahren mal dort in der gegend um Vatneström. 
Von Hecht gabs keine Spur und auch der einheimische Angler mit dem ich mich länger unterhalten habe meinte es gäbe keine bzw. zumindest keine nennenswerten Bestände (ob er damit jetzt nur die unmittelbare Umgebung oder das ganze Gebiet meinte kann ich nicht sagen).
Allerdings kochen sowohl der See selber als auch die zahlreichen Flüsse regelrecht vor Forellen und Saiblingen außerdem kann man sich an schönen Barschen regelrecht "ins Koma angeln" dort ist jederzeit ein Barsch mit 50cm möglich. 
Es gibt auch richtig kapitale Seeforellen allerdings konnte ich mit meiner damals eher spärlichen Erfahrung und Ausrüstung keine davon erwischen. 
Die Einheimischen die ich beobachten konnte haben meistens bei langsamer Fahrt mit (zum Teil riesigen) Wobbler geschleppt und verdächtige Spots dann punktuell mit Spinner oder Blinker befischt.


----------



## Mendener (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: See Ogge und Umgebung*

Hi #h

Danke für die Informationen!!! Barsche war mir auch bekannt. Na dann werde ich mich mal auf Forellen & Co sowie Barsche einrichten ... 

Gruß Mendener


----------



## Mendener (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: See Ogge und Umgebung*

@ Wallerschreck

Hast du Tipps für mich bzgl. Köder, Tiefe und Spots??? Oder sind die Fische überall?

Danke, Gruß Mendener |wavey:


----------



## Tob (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: See Ogge und Umgebung*

Moin,

war auch gerade auf der Suche nach Tipps, ich fahre Anfang August in die Region, ca. 6Km nördlich von Ogge an einen kleineren See. 

Als ich den See bei Ogge sah hab ich auch erst an Hecht denken müssen, aber was man so im Internet findet spricht meist für Forelle, Saibling (;+) und Barsch. 

Wäre echt klasse wenn jemand, auch grundsätzliches, zum Süßwasserfischen in Südnorwegen sagen könnte. 

Ich würde jetzt eigentlich so ziemlich alles einpacken, die kleine feine Spinrute, die leichte, die mittelschwere und die Jerkbaitrute - nacher steht in dem See vor unserem Haus son fetter Hecht und ich hab nur MiniTwister dabei ;-) 

Als Ködersortiment denke ich kleine Wobbler, Twister, Spinner, Gummifische - alles was man hier auch auf Forelle verwendet.

Das sind aber nur meine Ansätze, ich habe wie gesagt keine Ahnung von der Gegend. 

Also hoffen wir mal jemand antwortet, wenn nicht spiel ich wohl das Testkaninchen :g

Sonnigen Tag noch.


----------

